# Royal Fantasies Car Show , Oct. 30



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

In the Palm Springs High School

2401 East Barristo Rd.Palm Springs , Ca. 92262


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

If you guys enjoy our show in corona ... Join us on October 30th in palm springs .. Any questions call me 760 408-1796 Armando


----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

RF PREZ said:


> If you guys enjoy our show in corona ... Join us on October 30th in palm springs .. Any questions call me 760 408-1796 Armando


 More details to come


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC well b there


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

streetkingz13 said:


> STREET KINGZ CC well b there


nice nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

Baddpinoy said:


> TTT


 Working on an awesome raffle and more sweepstakes money !!!


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

Baddpinoy said:


> In the Palm Springs High School
> 
> 2401 East Barristo Rd.Palm Springs , Ca. 92262


orale:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Redid the Flyer.....


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

page 2


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AnthonyVFCC (Jan 1, 2011)

Baddpinoy said:


> Redid the Flyer.....


 VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB IS THERE FOR SHO HOMIES R.F.C.C CAR SHOW TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

AnthonyVFCC said:


> VALLEYS FINEST CAR CLUB IS THERE FOR SHO HOMIES R.F.C.C CAR SHOW TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

COUNT ON GOODTIMES I.E. TO BE THERE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

ABEL760 said:


> COUNT ON GOODTIMES I.E. TO BE THERE.....:thumbsup:



NIce NIce! :thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

rollerz only will be there.........................................


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> rollerz only will be there.........................................


yup yup! Thanks!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1524 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_1524 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



Thanks for coming there!:thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

valledecoachella1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

line them up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lagenteflyer by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

OMAR TRECE said:


> lagenteflyer by familiagrafix, on Flickr


we will be there!!


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

We will be there to support homies!!! From Yuma, Az


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT

west1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> We will be there to support homies!!! From Yuma, Az


:thumbsup: THANKS FOR SUPPORTING THE COACHELLA VALLEY!


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

rgarcia15928 said:


> We will be there to support homies!!! From Yuma, Az


Nice!! Thank YOU!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Homies is the show on grass or black top ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

blacktop!


GABRIEL'S 64SSLS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

OMAR TRECE said:


> blacktop!
> 
> 
> GABRIEL'S 64SSLS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


NIce!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfflyer1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5204 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4594 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4584 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5074 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5055 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4594 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4584 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...



NICE!! good job Omar!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!RFLIFE TTT!!!!!!!!!!!

IMG_4594 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4584 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_4584 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREET KINGZ ARE THERE


IMG_6817 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

OMAR TRECE said:


> STREET KINGZ ARE THERE
> 
> 
> IMG_6817 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


nice nice! ty!:thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFFLYERTTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


PASS THE WIRE LINE THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RFFLYERTTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> PASS THE WIRE LINE THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yup yup!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5204 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4584 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4594 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5074 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_5055 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

6th trophies and cash best lowrider , dub, bomb , motorcycle special award for most members... something new, bring an unwrapped toy receive discount from Mexican Industries vendor booth


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4617 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
STREET KINGZ AND AMANDA ARE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFFMAP1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


RFFLYERTTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

Are you guys having long distance award? Planning on making the trip to the show from san jose, Bay area


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

408 certified said:


> Are you guys having long distance award? Planning on making the trip to the show from san jose, Bay area


yes, i asked that to our Prez.. we will be having a long distance award:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttnew1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RF SHOW TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfshow by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

PAY OUT FOR DOUBLE RADICALS 1ST PLACE


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

DIPN714 said:


> PAY OUT FOR DOUBLE RADICALS 1ST PLACE


we have places and cash for best of show for each category and other best of like paint, hydros, etc..


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

is there street,radical catagories in the single, double hop


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

760RoadMaster said:


> is there street,radical catagories in the single, double hop


i believe thats going to be only exhibition, but i will check tonite on our meeting, the only thing i heard was street categories


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DANNYFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

Baddpinoy said:


> TTT


 Come to our show in palm springs , 45 minute drive from the I.E. , LA and OC 1.5 hrs ..if you plan to stay on saturday good rates left at the comfort in on Indian canyon the have good security on site ...casinos and the strip within walking distance .. Any questions call 760 408-1796 Thanks


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DANNYFLYER1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

OMAR TRECE said:


> DANNYFLYER1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

The Show was off the HOOK!:around:


























Hank Castro came by to sing!









Latino Classics CC took most members! Congrats!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

when is the show this year???


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!!!







*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T 4 royal fantasies!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

